# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  In-person Mountmaking Workshops in Seattle

## Jamie Hascall

Jamie Hascall is offering a new series of in-person mountmaking workshops at his Mountmaking Focus Studio in Seattle. The five-day workshops will be limited to three people per session and full vaccination for COVID 19 is required. The small group size will allow classes to be tailored to the collections needs and skill level of the participants. For details and registration, please go to https://mountmakingfocus.com/events/

·      Workshop Dates:
o   July 12th-16th:
o   August 23rd-27th: 
o   September 20th-24th
o   October 18th-22nd
Future dates TBD

IMG_1665.jpeg IMG_1666.jpeg IMG_1667.jpeg

----------

